# Brightest light strip available?



## Wad2 (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm looking for the brightest light strip available to use in a backlit lightbox.

I've narrowed it down to these 3 and would like opinions...
http://www.flexfireleds.com/24v-bright-white-high-intensity-ultrabright-led-flex-strip-light/

http://www.flexfireleds.com/bright-white-high-intensity-ultrabright-led-flex-strip-light/

http://www.ecolightled.com/product/led_ribbon_star_ultra_white_10/ribbon_star_ultra_nw

or someone knows of something brighter in this price range.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Changchung (Mar 11, 2012)

The brightest are with 5050 model leds... Buy in ebay, cheaptest...


SFMI4UT


----------



## mds82 (Mar 13, 2012)

depending how bright you need it, it might be best to make your own.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Mar 13, 2012)

mds82 said:


> depending how bright you need it, it might be best to make your own.


I'm picturing a "ribbon" with 12 AWG supply wires feeding 45 XR-Es in series from rectified line voltage...

It would only be $170 in LEDs, and at that volume I bet you get free shipping from anyone. And you're looking at 17,000 lumens there...


----------



## Samy (Mar 13, 2012)

I have a 5 metre strip of 5050 led (60leds/metre) in warm white I string up under my annex when camping. It is insanely bright and I have just installed a dimmer to bring it down a bit. I have just ordered another 5 metre strip of 5050, it's great stuff and fairly cheap!

I can post up a pic if needed.

Cheers


----------



## Wad2 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks.. I ended up ordering 5m of the 5050 (60/m) in cool white on ebay to try out. Now to figure out a LED driver. It will be used in an industrial environment and mounted in a separate box(IP66) from the lightbox. I shouldnt have a problem finding an enclosure, but I'm a bit concerned about heat generated by the driver and overheating. I'm guessing about 30w driver. Any thoughts.. I was going to post a new thread about this part of the project.


----------



## SemiMan (Mar 13, 2012)

There are LED strips on the market that are up to 1000+ lumens/foot with quality LEDs for true fluorescent replacement. PM me if you wish the details. Not inexpensive, but if you need "bright" strips, they will blow away anything you listed or the 5050 strips.


----------



## olfella (Mar 23, 2013)

SemiMan said:


> There are LED strips on the market that are up to 1000+ lumens/foot with quality LEDs for true fluorescent replacement. PM me if you wish the details. Not inexpensive, but if you need "bright" strips, they will blow away anything you listed or the 5050 strips.


I am looking for the same thing in a light box to replace 40 36w fluros and am having trouble PM SemiMan. Would you be able to PM me please?


----------



## WeLight (Mar 24, 2013)

I believe if your backlighting a lightbox you really need closer pitch leds, newer products come with 1020 leds per 5m reel which is excellent for no spot applications and is brighter than 5050 options, another option being double edgelit ribbon which removes any shadowing issues


----------



## Changchung (Mar 24, 2013)

WeLight said:


> I believe if your backlighting a lightbox you really need closer pitch leds, newer products come with 1020 leds per 5m reel which is excellent for no spot applications and is brighter than 5050 options, another option being double edgelit ribbon which removes any shadowing issues



If the 300 leds 5 meters 5050 get hot I cant imagine how a 1020 led 5 meter strip will get hot... How can manage it... Where can I find some info about???


----------



## Ken_McE (Apr 7, 2013)

Wad2 said:


> Now to figure out a LED driver. It will be used in an industrial environment and mounted in a separate box(IP66)... I shouldnt have a problem finding an enclosure, but I'm a bit concerned about heat generated by the driver and overheating. I'm guessing about 30w driver.



You're going to have to mount it in a sealed metal box to get that IP66, no? Aluminum is probably your material of choice here. Strap it firmly to one side of the box and have heat sink fins on the outside of that location. If you care to, you can sand the contact area down to bare metal, maybe put in some thermal grease or one of those sticky thermal pads. A bigger box will allow for a bigger radiator, also more room for wiring on the inside.


----------



## WeLight (Apr 9, 2013)

every thing with more light from led will get hot, its all about matching power with appropriate extrusion to dissipate, but if you want the most light, its always going to be about the thermals


----------



## Drscottjahn (Dec 19, 2014)

SemiMan said:


> There are LED strips on the market that are up to 1000+ lumens/foot with quality LEDs for true fluorescent replacement. PM me if you wish the details. Not inexpensive, but if you need "bright" strips, they will blow away anything you listed or the 5050 strips.



I need bright green LED for ceiling in ambrightly lit room. Ant suggestions?


----------



## Ken_McE (Dec 19, 2014)

Drscottjahn said:


> I need bright green LED for ceiling in ambrightly lit room. Ant suggestions?



What do you want it to look like?


----------



## dakku (Dec 30, 2014)

I recently nought 5630, and from what I read and tested these are quite a bit brighter than 5050..


----------



## Changchung (Dec 31, 2014)

And the new models with 7020 Leds are brighter...


----------



## Changchung (Dec 31, 2014)

Drscottjahn said:


> I need bright green LED for ceiling in ambrightly lit room. Ant suggestions?



I just buy some 5630 Led modules for a friend, they are bright...


----------

